# Rough-housing



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my two certainly seem to be getting more boisterous as Elvis gets bigger 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ln5jH_P8l3Q&list=UURFi6tONhp7kqXuLVq5EkGQ&index=1


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't expect things to change, mine still do it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! How is he that big already? Ruby is going to be in trouble soon.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

oh my gosh... I laughed so hard watching Elvis squeeze and hide between the ottoman and the sofa!!!!! That is great!!


----------

